# Carte Airport et PowerMac Dual



## astrabacos (27 Octobre 2005)

Tiens ! Y aurait-il une nouvelle carte Airport pour les Duals (duaux) ? Dans le 2GHz que nous venons de recevoir, la carte Extreme rentre bien dans le slot, mais impossible d'y connecter le ou les câbles d'antenne, les connecteurs sont carré. Il y en a deux, sans doute pour Airport et Bluetooth ensemble.
Je n'ai trouvé aucune référence sur le site d'Apple à une nouvelle carte. 
Quelqu'un pourrai-t-il éclairer ma lanterne ?


----------



## lau_miles (11 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je site quasiment  mot pour mot un post d'il y a 3 ans.
 Dans le PMG5 2GHz Dual, la carte Extreme rentre bien dans le slot, mais impossible d'y connecter le ou les câbles d'antenne., il y en a deux, sans doute pour Airport et Bluetooth ensemble.
Je n'ai trouvé aucune référence sur le site d'Apple à une nouvelle carte. 
Quelqu'un pourrai-t-il éclairer ma lanterne ?[/QUOTE]
Merci
Lau


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2009)

tout dépend de ta machine







Si l'arrière de ta machine est comme a droite il te faut une carte airport extreme + l'antenne Airport (idem pour le bluetooth). Le tout est facile a trouvé sur ebay

Si c'est comme a gauche il faut le kit airport pour dual core composé d'une carte "riser" et d'une carte combo (airport/bluetooth), difficile a trouvé, j'ai ça dans mes tiroirs il me semble


----------



## lau_miles (11 Octobre 2009)

Salut,
Merci pour ta réponse! 
Ok donc je n'ai pas acheté la porte carte j'ai celle de droite avec le G5 de gauche!!! Oups!
 Pourtant c'est une carte que je viens d'acheter à la Fnac. Car si je ne me trompe pas le G5 de gauche est plus récent que celui de droite!
++


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2009)

tu peu donc la rendre a la fnac


----------



## m_M (27 Janvier 2010)

J'ai le même soucis et impossible de trouver les cartes riser et combo.
Avez-vous pu vous les procurer ?
Merci pour les explications en tout cas °)


----------

